# Holy crap! Have you seen this?



## hanman (May 23, 2008)




----------



## arctic_flame (May 23, 2008)




----------



## GamerzInc (May 23, 2008)

greatest thing i have ever seen and im not even half way through it.  Is this level actually playable?


----------



## science (May 23, 2008)

Holy shit I'm three minutes into the video and its not even half way done? How long did this take to make?


----------



## Nottulys (May 23, 2008)

10 minutes of the craziest shit I've seen for that game


----------



## muckers (May 23, 2008)

That is *awesome*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't imagine the amount of time and effort that went into that, but looking at the outcome I'm sure it was worth it! Just getting the timing right must've taken months!


----------



## science (May 23, 2008)

I think it's someone actually playing it, too. I think the egg blocks are there to tell the guy when to jump. Everytime he comes to an egg block, he jumps


----------



## Nottulys (May 23, 2008)

Naw, thats in the game it makes you jump.


----------



## science (May 23, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Naw, thats in the game it makes you jump.



Ok, good, I would have shat myself if it was actually someone playing


----------



## noONE (May 23, 2008)

God.. that's crazy.. like.. awesome-impossible-crazy o.O


----------



## WildWon (May 23, 2008)

I don't think he's really "playing its" so much as just watching for egg blocks and jumping when he hits em.  I mean, theres a LOT of backwards coasting. (almost like a rhythm game)


----------



## science (May 23, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I don't think he's really "playing its" so much as just watching for egg blocks and jumping when he hits em.  I mean, theres a LOT of backwards coasting. (almost like a rhythm game)



Yeah, thats what I mean. He's mostly moving due to momentum and conveyor belts, and just jumping at the blocks


----------



## tW34k (May 23, 2008)

Oh my god 

Excelent.


----------



## R2DJ (May 23, 2008)

I was about to make a thread about this one due to its awesomeness. I say best thing since the guy who kept on swearing while playing the Hardest Mario Mod.


----------



## pilotwangs (May 23, 2008)

CRAZY.


----------



## FrEEz902 (May 23, 2008)

ATTENTION! ATTENTION! YOU ARE SPENDING TOO MUCH FUCKING TIME ON YORU COMPUTER!. Seriously, I mean, how much free time can someone have in order to make that :-O? It's amazing, but, the time and energy spent into that, imo, i woud rather spend it on making a video like Haloid/Dead Fantasy. It's still good though.


----------



## superrob (May 23, 2008)

Thats... crazy!


----------



## Sinkhead (May 23, 2008)

Woah. Just woah.

I wish I could _had enough spare time to_ make things like this...


----------



## hankchill (May 23, 2008)

This must have taken months to make!

Of course, not just by 1 person, I'll bet a whole team of people put something like this together... What a waste of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course, it was awesome, and I loved every second of it


----------



## NeSchn (May 23, 2008)

Damn that is insane!!!


----------



## jalaneme (May 23, 2008)

how can they play like that and get every note right? it's awesome though!


----------



## pasc (May 23, 2008)

Wow ! 2D rocks !


----------



## Narin (May 23, 2008)

Holy shit..that has to be the most awesome thing I have ever seen in mylife.


----------



## Apex (May 23, 2008)

That was TOTALLY FREAKING AWESOME.

I bet that guy spent at least a month making that level.


----------



## JPH (May 23, 2008)

Hehe, that's cool. I'm sure it took a long time to make. Kudos to them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But the music did kind of ruin it for me...


----------



## Salamantis (May 23, 2008)

Old, I have it on my iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the song and even more this video


----------



## Carnivean (May 23, 2008)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Linkiboy (May 23, 2008)

Anyone have an ENGLISH song list? Especially the first one and at 9:40ish


----------



## callmebob (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting that one, I haven´t seen it before.

Respect to the maker(s). That is truly amazing. Whether someone is playing it or not. Okay more so if!


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 23, 2008)

he has a couple more videos i think somewhere i seen alot of those


----------



## dawn.wan (May 23, 2008)

thats sick, the man is playing the controller like an instrument.  beyond cheesy mario paint tunes


----------



## ackers (May 23, 2008)

It was amazing but it was way too long. I think robots made this.

Edit: forgot to mention the music sucked.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (May 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Anyone have an ENGLISH song list? Especially the first one and at 9:40ish


01 - Agent Yoru o Iku
02 - Sunny Sunny Happy
03 - Konbu de Tomatte Sugu Tokeru ~ Kyouki no Undogein
04 - Help me, ERINNNNNN!!
05 - Nowhere
06 - Critius' Fang
07 - Gong
08 - Beware the Forest's Mushrooms
09 - Butter-Fly
10 - Makka na Chikai
11 - Airman ga Taosenai
12 - Kouki vs. Iji
13 - Uninstall
14 - Tori no Uta
15 - You
16 - Marisa wa Taihen na Mono wo Nusundeikimashita
17 - Okkusenman
18 - God knows
19 - Motteke! Sailor Fuku
20 - Gacha Gacha Herutsu - [email protected]
21 - Genesis of Aquarion
22 - Futari no Mojipittan
23 - Tsurupettan
24 - Here We Go!
25 - True My Heart
26 - Kiss My Lips
27 - Rodeo Machine
28 - Overture
29 - Final Fantasy Theme
30 - Gacha Gacha Kyu To - [email protected]
31 - You Are the Prince of Tennis
32 - Let's Go! Omyouji
33 - Sakura Sakura


----------



## Urza (May 23, 2008)

Old.

Also original


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 23, 2008)

Damn this hack is awesome.


----------



## silent sniper (May 23, 2008)

insane.

















in the membrane.


----------



## feds4u (May 24, 2008)

That mod is amazing. I'd like to play it.


----------



## BassHubStyle (May 24, 2008)

Amazing man..love that song & video


----------



## distorted.freque (May 24, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Old.
> 
> Also original



I thought the vid was insane...and then I watched this...and now I'm curious as to what some of those anime are...>_>


----------



## jinxvorheeze (May 24, 2008)

That was the craziest thing I've ever seen. I would love yto have that as a VC hack or on an emulator so that I could actually show it to people.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (May 24, 2008)

absoloutely amazing, must've taken forever to make!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys there is a topic were you can download hacks.If anybody knows were to get this or anything like this let me know!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87680


----------



## deathfisaro (May 24, 2008)

What's really pitiful is, I know most of the songs in this vid. Nooo am I already otaku? :'(


----------



## Narin (May 24, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> What's really pitiful is, I know most of the songs in this vid. Nooo am I already otaku? :'(


Yes, you are doomed!


----------



## CockroachMan (May 24, 2008)

Jesus Christ.. that was amazing!

I wonder how many times the guy had to play it to make the video


----------



## .TakaM (May 24, 2008)

Just so you guys know, you don't have to press a single button to complete that 'level'

most SMW rom hacks have a level like this (although not often synced to music or as long) where you can just put the controller down and watch the magic.


----------



## Lazycus (May 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Hehe, that's cool. I'm sure it took a long time to make. Kudos to them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're joking again, right?  That's the whole point of these types of 'levels'.  Even if you don't like the music you must appreciate the massive amount of time to synchronize the whole thing and match up the event sounds.  Nobody is playing, the artistry is in the relation to the music.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 24, 2008)

Yea, I seen it. About a week ago or so. Crazy stuff.


----------



## B-Blue (May 24, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86138

I posted this before, it's AWESOME!


----------



## DonLeon (May 24, 2008)

OH MY GOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SOooooooo FANTASTIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the creator aren't human !!!


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 24, 2008)

Wow, even if the guy didn't play it, musta taken hours and hours of work to do it.


----------



## berlinka (May 24, 2008)

Both magnificantly awesome and totally insane. You must be a complete nerdy mario guru to want to make this. 

I can't hardly imagine someone did actually play this. I guess they made a hack to let them determine where Mario goes during the song, otherwise it would be so insanely difficult. On the other hand, the guy was crazy enough to make this monster, so probably he could even play it without a flaw.

This is like MARIO meets OUENDAN in a way.


----------



## Westside (May 24, 2008)

This was posted by my friend B-Blue long time ago, so it is as old as ass it self.

[/joking]

Good thread BTW.


----------



## DonLeon (May 24, 2008)

that is automatic !!!
the mario doesn't move
it moves because he crashed the tone block again and again
i think the game had been modified


----------



## Upperleft (May 24, 2008)

lol awesome xD


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 24, 2008)

I've seen these before, and some are pretty cool while others aren't. I think it's more entertaining to watch a video that isn't tool assisted and watch the player fail so many times XD


----------



## Dingler (May 24, 2008)

I'm normally not easily impressed, but this blew my mind, and brix were shat


----------



## Salamantis (May 24, 2008)

DonLeon said:
			
		

> i think the game had been modified



Hahaha, genius!

Do you actually think there's a level like that in the real game?


----------



## Narin (May 24, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> I'm normally not easily impressed, but this blew my mind, and brix were shat


That had to hurt...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

Damn this is very amazing.Anybody know were to find it,or something like it.


----------



## squirt1000 (May 25, 2008)

Holy f*ck! That is simply awesome


----------



## Twiffles (May 25, 2008)

I've seen this... Only because I love that song. XD ニコニコ動画!!


----------



## Mewgia (May 25, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> Edit: forgot to mention the music sucked.


missing the point

The video was synced with the music, which was awesome. The music was good forthe most part too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 25, 2008)

This is amazing, I can't even understand how they did it..This must taken months of their lifes, maybe over a year!!
How is it possible that gameplay stay in sync for sooo long...
wow, just wow....


----------



## Doggy124 (May 25, 2008)

Cool


----------

